

Ask HN: What Makes A Great Admin Interface? - qhoxie

I'm curious what you all think are the finest admin interfaces in web applications.<p>If you can, please post why you admire a particular interface.
======
unalone
Drupal's - drupal.org - for being incredibly logical and for accommodating
more features in one CMS than I've seen in any other app. The admin panel is
superb and user-friendly.

Symphony - <http://demo.symphony21.com/symphony/> \- which does less, but does
it beautifully.

------
qhoxie
I will throw in one that I like.

RadiantCMS - <http://radiantcms.org/>

It is clean, quick, and simple. The design is really basic with only the items
needed and nothing more. This simplicity does not come at the sacrifice of
functionality; it still does everything you need it to.

